

Vocre Lets You Instantly Converse In Foreign Languages - emilepetrone
http://techcrunch.com/2011/09/13/vocre-lets-you-instantly-converse-in-foreign-languages/

======
karipatila
The app comes with 10 free translations. Then there's a charge of $.99 for an
additional 10 and $8.99 for an additional 100.

That has got to be the most inconvenient pricing model out there.

